# aiuto wpa_supplicat[RISOLTO]

## mattylux

ciao ora che sono tutto apposto vorrei connettermi con il wifi della rete universitaria qui di Bologna..

questo e il mio. /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

{

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999999

}

network={

    ssid="hot spot wifi iperbole URP"

    key_mgmt=NONE

    wep_key0="123412341234"

}

network={

    ssid="IPERBOLE_WIRELESS_V_2"

    key_mgmt=NONE

    wep_key0="1234"

}

```

e questo e il mio /etc/conf.d/net 

```

dns_domain_eth0="*SE*"

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2/24" )

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

```

avrei biso di una mano per configurare bene la rete vi do anche la mia scheda wireless

```
bt ~ # lspci | grep Wireless

02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (

rev 05)

```

e poi ho rilevato anche questo tipo di errore 

```
bt ~ # dmesg |tail

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 182715

EXT3-fs: hda7: 3 orphan inodes deleted

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

b44: eth1: BUG!  Timeout waiting for bit 00000002 of register 42c to clear.

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20060119 on minor 0

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

```

spero che potrete darmi una mano per risolvere qusto problema cosi posso installare xorg-x11 e xfce4

----------

## Peach

potresti postare l'output di 

```
lspci -vv
```

relativo esclusivamente alla scheda di rete wifi?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Tranquillo, lo faceva anche la mia scheda. Ho risolto acquistandone una nuova su ebay...

E' un problema hardware.

Comunque ti consiglio l'ottimo wicd per gestire le connessioni wireless. Ti evita il problema di dover configurare ogni volta daccapo wpa_supplicant.

----------

## Peach

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Tranquillo, lo faceva anche la mia scheda. Ho risolto acquistandone una nuova su ebay...
> 
> E' un problema hardware.
> 
> Comunque ti consiglio l'ottimo wicd per gestire le connessioni wireless. Ti evita il problema di dover configurare ogni volta daccapo wpa_supplicant.

 

e non hai provato usando mac80211 ? te lo dico perché anche la mia aveva iniziato a fare questi scherzi.. cmq vedremo, aspetto che mattylux posti

----------

## mattylux

```
bt / # lspci -vv

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company NX6110/NC6120

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company NX6110/NC6120

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18

        Region 0: Memory at d0400000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        Region 1: I/O ports at 7000 [size=8]

        Region 2: Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Region 3: Memory at d0480000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company NX6110/NC6120

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Region 0: Memory at d0500000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company NX6110/NC6120

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 19

        Region 4: I/O ports at 2000 [size=32]

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company NX6110/NC6120

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 20

        Region 4: I/O ports at 2020 [size=32]

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company NX6110/NC6120

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 17

        Region 4: I/O ports at 2040 [size=32]

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company NX6110/NC6120

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin D routed to IRQ 21

        Region 4: I/O ports at 2060 [size=32]

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company NX6110/NC6120

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 19

        Region 0: Memory at d0580000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=06, sec-latency=32

        I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

        Memory behind bridge: d0000000-d03fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000020000000-0000000023ffffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

                PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

        Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company NX6110/NC6120

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company NX6110/NC6120

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 22

        Region 0: I/O ports at 2100 [size=256]

        Region 1: I/O ports at 2200 [size=64]

        Region 2: Memory at d0581000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

        Region 3: Memory at d0582000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Generic])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company NX6110/NC6120

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 16

        Region 0: I/O ports at 2400 [size=256]

        Region 1: I/O ports at 2500 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company NX6110/NC6120

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company NX6110/NC6120

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18

        Region 0: I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

        Region 1: I/O ports at 03f4

        Region 2: I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

        Region 3: I/O ports at 0374

        Region 4: I/O ports at 2580 [size=16]

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 20

        Region 4: I/O ports at 1200 [size=32]

02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Compaq nw8240/nx8220

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 64 (750ns min, 6000ns max), Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 22

        Region 0: Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=1 PME-

02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company NX6110/NC6120

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 168, Cache Line Size: 128 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17

        Region 0: Memory at d0001000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Bus: primary=02, secondary=03, subordinate=06, sec-latency=176

        Memory window 0: 20000000-23fff000 (prefetchable)

        Memory window 1: 24000000-27fff000

        I/O window 0: 00003000-000030ff

        I/O window 1: 00003400-000034ff

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- ISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset+ 16bInt+ PostWrite+

        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

02:06.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company NX6110/NC6120

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 64 (500ns min, 1000ns max), Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 16

        Region 0: Memory at d0002000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Region 1: Memory at d0004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME+

02:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company NX6110/NC6120

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 64

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18

        Region 0: Memory at d0008000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

```

----------

## mattylux

allora dite che scarico wicd per far funzionare la rete sto dando un occhiata su google e qui nel forum e ho trovato qualcosa ora o provato ad emergere il pacchetto wicd 

cosi; emerge -av wicd 

e mi dice di scaricate tutti quese dipendenze (ebuild) da scaricare e compilare...

```

bt / # emerge -av wicd

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/atk-1.24.0  USE="-debug -doc" 686 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-0.10.4  USE="-doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r1  USE="-debug -doc" 381 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.4  3 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/wireless-tools-29  USE="nls -multicall" 288 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pygobject-2.16.1  USE="X -debug -doc -examples" 511 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/numeric-24.2-r6  USE="-doc -lapack" 727 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.10-r1  395 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pixman-0.12.0  USE="(-altivec) -debug -mmx -sse (-sse2)" 356 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyrex-0.9.4.1  178 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/gperf-3.0.3  845 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/eject-2.1.5-r1  USE="nls" 121 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/dmidecode-2.9  48 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.24-r1  USE="(-selinux)" 189 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.24-r1  USE="crypt python -debug -examples" 3,286 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/unzip-5.52-r2  1,114 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/cairo-1.8.6-r1  USE="X -cleartype -debug -directfb -doc -glitz -opengl -svg -xcb" 6,462 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.73.2  1,636 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/dbus-python-0.82.4  USE="-test" 463 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/poppler-utils-0.10.4  USE="abiword" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/usbutils-0.73  USE="zlib -network-cron" 170 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.5-r1  USE="nls -dynamic (-selinux)" 315 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pango-1.22.4  USE="X -debug -doc" 1,462 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pycairo-1.4.12  USE="-examples" 479 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2-r1  77 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/xmlto-0.0.18  90 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/cups-1.3.9-r1  USE="X acl dbus pam perl python ssl -avahi -gnutls -java -jpeg -kerberos -ldap -php -png -ppds -samba -slp -static -tiff -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="-de -en -es -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.64-r2  USE="X cups -bindist -cairo -cjk -djvu -gtk -jpeg2k" 43 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/ghostscript-0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.7-r2  USE="X cups -debug -doc -jpeg -jpeg2k -tiff -vim-syntax -xinerama" 17,067 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/ktsuss-1.4  273 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.3  USE="-debug -doc" 351 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pygtk-2.14.0  USE="X -doc -examples" 2,111 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r8  USE="X crypt -acpi -apm -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop (-selinux)" 1,260 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/hal-info-20081219  230 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-power/pm-utils-1.2.3-r1  USE="alsa -debug -networkmanager -ntp" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -radeon" 173 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/wicd-1.5.9-r1  253 kB

Total: 37 packages (37 new), Size of downloads: 42,026 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]       

```

che cosa mi conscigliate di fare??? continuo ha scaricare oppure aspetto qualche risposta vostra per magari vedere quale e la cosa milgiore per me perche ci sarebbe anche ndiswrapper che servono i drive per windows apparte che nell'altra partizine ho windowzz e funziona benissimo...

----------

## k01

 *Peach wrote:*   

> potresti postare l'output di 
> 
> ```
> lspci -vv
> ```
> ...

 

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> bt / # lspci -vv
> 
> ...

 

stai diventando il mio idolo...

comunque è normale che ti chieda tutte quelle dipendenze visto che hai installato solo il sistema di base. installa pure, tanto molte di quelle dipendenze le avresti installate comunque più avanti con l'ambiente desktop e tutto il resto

----------

## mattylux

ok comunque gentoo e una fikkata...

sara anche complicata nelle sue ma io l'adoro...

----------

## Peach

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> ok comunque gentoo e una fikkata...
> 
> sara anche complicata nelle sue ma io l'adoro...

 

mi serve sapere: che kernel stai usando, che versione di lspci stai usando e pure l'output di 

```
grep 80211 /usr/src/linux/.config
```

se non sai, cerca, sono tutti problemi ampliamente discussi e risolti sia qui che sulla rete.

----------

## mattylux

ciao raga 

ho risolto ora mi riesco a connettere anche con wifi grazie di tutto peach metto risolto anche questa ok??'  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

